# Won't stop jumping and biting? Help?



## KaynBay (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My puppy's name is Basil, and he's 4 months. When he was around 8-10wks he was a avid nipper, and then one day he just stopped (after constant puppy yelping and hiding), and it came to the point where he would never nip me. Now though, it seems everything has changed. If I'm sitting on a couch, or a chair he will jump on to try and nip my hands, and if he catches my hand and I tell him to stop, he won't listen to the command and holds onto my hand. I've been told that I must be consistent, firm and patient, so everytime he reaches he jumps up onto the couch for my hand I tell him off, and he will get off of the couch and sit, I would say "Good boy" when he sits and give him a treat. Then no more then 3 seconds later he's at it again. I go back and forth with the "Off boy" "Good boy" *give treat* and he continues to jump for my hand and then even tries to nip my toes. I decide maybe I should try ignoring him? He then physically jumps onto the couch beside me, so I take him off the couch, he jumps up to bite my hands again. I am now at a loss as to what I should do. Help?

Thank-you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe he is teething? Try and give him a toy when he nips or give him a time out. Molly was really bad as a baby and when her teeth started to come out she was worse. Everything we tried just made it worse. I thought she was possessed and actually took her to the vet He said it was normal. Time outs in Molly's crate worked wonders cause when she was over tired she would be at her worse! Good luck it will pass!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can tell I am going to love hearing Basil stories already! He is already smart enough to train you to become a treat dispensing machine. Somehow you have to outsmart him and it is much harder said than done! We had to see a private trainer to get the upper hand with Rufus (and we still don't really have it! ) She gave us several pointers about requiring obedience, playing tug on our terms, going through doors before him and so on. 

Good luck with brilliant Basil. He will keep you busy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This really will pass very soon!! I took advise from this forum and put a twisted Tea towel in the freezer and they loved chewing on this. But naturally this will end when adult teeth replace baby teeth. Hang in there, you are almost thru this phase!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure where you live but here we can buy toys that you wet and put in the freezer these worked great with Molly! http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Stages-Cool-Teething-Stick/dp/B0009YJ3QE You can find them on Amazon. You soak them and freeze them and it soothes their gums! Anything that they can chew on works great


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dio.ren said:


> Not sure where you live but here we can buy toys that you wet and put in the freezer these worked great with Molly! http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Stages-Cool-Teething-Stick/dp/B0009YJ3QE You can find them on Amazon. You soak them and freeze them and it soothes their gums! Anything that they can chew on works great



A cheeper way is a wrung out tea towel popped im the freezer. 


Pop a cheep light weight lead on him and cut off the loop. Leave it hon him to drag about the house. Then set up situation wher you know he wall start his jumping or nipping an use the lead to controle him. He will soon learn not to do it. And you hand will be a safe fistance away from him.


----------

